# What type of mobile phone do you have?



## lauram_92

Just being nosey :flower:

And also cause my contract finishes on the 6th of January so I'm in two minds as to whether I should get a new phone and contract or keep my phone and get a sim only deal. Or even just go on pay as you go 

I have a Samsung chat just now, I broke the phone I got on my contract so bought that one pretty cheap. My contract is £25 a month for 600 minutes and unlimited texts. It doesn't have the internet :(


----------



## lucy_x

HTC wildfire. I hate it. But tbh i really couldnt care less if i went back to a nokia 3310, because i only ring and text anyway.


----------



## divershona

i have an alcatel (i can't remember the exact model) on pay as you go i get a £20 pack which lasts a month, gives me 300 minutes, unlimited texts and 250mb of internet(which i don't use at all :haha:)

i really want to get a blackberry bold on contract though ... but i aparently have no credit rating so i can't get a contract :(

this is my phone but mine is black and white https://www.extragsm.com/images/phone/big/Alcatel/OT-606 One Touch CHAT/Alc


----------



## lauram_92

I am addicted to my phone, it is permanently by my side :rofl:

Shona, I thought you could get a contract even if you had no credit rating because you don't actually have _bad_ credit?

A lot of people hate their blackberries! I really want a decent phone that has the internet and apps. :haha: I get so bored of phones though. Have had mine like 4 months :blush:


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a HTC Widfire, it's pretty good. x


----------



## x__amour

I have a LG Remarq. I love the turquoise, it's my favorite color. :D
I'd like a smart phone but I'm under my dad's cell phone contract. He doesn't want to upgrade so I can't. :(

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9818/sprintphonelgremarq.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Some sort of LG Android Phone, we are looking into switching to a different carrier though and then I'll have an iPhone :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Shannyxox

I Have an Iphone :) i *LOVE* it!


----------



## sarah0108

I pay my contract for a blackberry curve, £20 a month, 100mins unlimited internet,bbm and texts.
it got stolen though so i bought a bb bold off a friend.. then broke that in a week and have no phone :( 

Still have a year on my contract though so need to buy a new bb after xmas


----------



## vaniilla

I have a cheapie one now that doesn't need charging for a week :haha: I'm really clumsy and I've broken countless expensive phones so I stick to simple robust ones now :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

I would love an iPhone, I was playing with my friends 4s and I said 'Quote William Shakespear' and it started phoning his sister called Penny :rofl: I could sit and play with it all day, but mainly for the apps. They are so expensive though.


----------



## ONoez2010

I have An HTC hero I hate it so much!! Only thing I like is that it has unlimited texting/mins to any cellphone and Internet :3 can't wait till march to get my iPhone :happydance:

https://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s217/krito22pk/1078d6e2.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

i have an htc incredible s.. cost to much a month lol, get a gb of internet, 200 anytime minutes free calling to any 10 people, unlimited text and free nights and weekends calling
 



Attached Files:







HTC-Incredible-S.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## samface182

i have an iphone 4. best phone EVER. it literally does everything. don't think i will ever get a new one!


----------



## mayb_baby

IPhone 4S pay as you go £500 :wacko:
£15 topup get me unlimited texts, calls to 02 and 1GB web :winkwink:
I love it lowds


----------



## KiansMummy

I've got iphone4 x


----------



## we can't wait

I have a Blackberry Tour. It's olddd. I really need to get a new phone, but DH and I just haven't upgraded in a while, because our prices will go up. :wacko:

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTP2spOjgQqhcoLreUfB0AKRBt_NGMH6AsCopV3bbmhi71xx_Zw


----------



## JadeBaby75

I've got an HTC EVO 4G!


----------



## bbyno1

I have the Blackberry curve on contract. I pay 8.50 a month and get 500 texts,100 mins and unlimited bbm and net


----------



## youngmummy94

I have an iPhone 3GS and I LOVE it! Mine is pay as you go, $30 gets me unlimited texts, facebook and weekend calls, $300 for MMS and weekday calls and 500mb internet :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

An Xperia X10. Got it aaaaaaages ago
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ-7bD1ou9XybPcKArLKukRzTlnmtoJ_FhWt2wbkq_L9H-FbvAKzg

I get a new phone in May though, probably a Samsung Galaxy or something.


----------



## _laura

Iphone 4s. :thumbup:


----------



## rileybaby

This.. Its shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
 



Attached Files:







c3.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leoniebabey

i have a bb curve, also have a sony erricson xperia mini


----------



## Melibu90

I have an iphone 4. I will never get anything else i love the iphones apps!
I only pay £35 a month for 800mins, unlimited everything else i never go over


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> I have a Blackberry Tour. It's olddd. I really need to get a new phone, but DH and I just haven't upgraded in a while, because our prices will go up. :wacko:
> 
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTP2spOjgQqhcoLreUfB0AKRBt_NGMH6AsCopV3bbmhi71xx_Zw

Why would you're prices go up if you upgrade? Long as you stock to your same plan it should stay the same. Even if they don't offer that anymore, it's grandfathered in as long as you don't down grade. I have a white iPhone 4 on my moms contract. I pay $50 a month, 30 for 2gb data, ten for the added on line to my moms account and 10 for insurance so when Syri breaks mines I'm not out an insane amount of money lol. Also have unlimited text, and 700 min shared talk which I never use.


----------



## emmylou92

My dad bought me the iPhone 3GS for Christmas. I'm a by happy girls, though doubt I'll have time to set it up before we go for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Rhio92

Blackberry curve. I looove it :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I love iPhones but they are so expensive! I am quite tempted to get a HTC phone that you can get all the apps on. I'm worried that I'll end up not being able to afford it.


----------



## Mii

I have a T-mobile XL purple Sidekick :) I need to get a sim card for it though.. lol


----------



## abbSTAR

Blackberry bold :thumbup:

Waiting on my iPhone 4S.

Love my bb, but want an iPhone to go with my iPad/pod then they all link and can use them together :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> I have a LG Remarq. I love the turquoise, it's my favorite color. :D
> I'd like a smart phone but I'm under my dad's cell phone contract. He doesn't want to upgrade so I can't. :(
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9818/sprintphonelgremarq.jpg

I have the same phone as you Shannon .. only mine is just plain black .. I so wanted green!


----------



## beths baby

IPhone 3GS, for $50 a month I get unlimited calls txt and Internet :)


----------



## lizardbreath

HTC incredible I pay next to nothing for it as Dan works at virgin and i get a $75 plan for $35. I love my phone . It's awesome all the perks of an iPhone but better. As the market apps are 90%free where as iPhone apps mostly cost.


----------



## lauram_92

abbSTAR said:


> Blackberry bold :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting on my iPhone 4S.
> 
> Love my bb, but want an iPhone to go with my iPad/pod then they all link and can use them together :happydance:

Jealous. My cousin got the iPhone so she is getting rid of her bold too and offered it to me but so many people complain about them :shrug:

How much internet does everyone have on their contracts? Some I see is like 500mb then there is 2gb wifi on some as well :shrug:


----------



## alexis_

iPhone :D I highly reccomend it! I tend to drop my phones a lot and they usually break but Ive dropped this sooooo many times and it only has a few scratches, but not on the screen :) and I've had it for nearly 2 years and it still works perfectly! :)


----------



## Julymom2be

I have an IPhone 4s. It's my love :haha:


----------



## abbSTAR

lauram_92 said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> Blackberry bold :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting on my iPhone 4S.
> 
> Love my bb, but want an iPhone to go with my iPad/pod then they all link and can use them together :happydance:
> 
> Jealous. My cousin got the iPhone so she is getting rid of her bold too and offered it to me but so many people complain about them :shrug:
> :Click to expand...

I've never had a problem with mine! It's a really nice phone and easy to use! And with a baby it's very safe... Mines been kicked, thrown, bashed, rolled down the stairs, put in water.. And still works fine.

Now if that was an iPhone.. Well I wouldn't have it anymore :haha:


----------



## x__amour

AirForceWife7 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I have a LG Remarq. I love the turquoise, it's my favorite color. :D
> I'd like a smart phone but I'm under my dad's cell phone contract. He doesn't want to upgrade so I can't. :(
> 
> https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9818/sprintphonelgremarq.jpg
> 
> I have the same phone as you Shannon .. only mine is just plain black .. I so wanted green!Click to expand...

Not green, turrrrrrrqouise. Unless there was a green and I missed it. :haha:


----------



## Mei190

I have an Iphone4 in white. :D


----------



## lauram_92

alexis_ said:


> iPhone :D I highly reccomend it! I tend to drop my phones a lot and they usually break but Ive dropped this sooooo many times and it only has a few scratches, but not on the screen :) and I've had it for nearly 2 years and it still works perfectly! :)

Oh wow, really? You must have a special one, 50% of people I know with an iPhone have smashed the whole screen up - by accident of course.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just an old nokia


----------



## kittycat18

I got my new Blackberry Curve yesterday in pink. I absolutely love it! It's so pretty :shock:


----------



## 112110

I have a Samsung Strive it's alright. The camera on it started out wonderful, after a few drops the camera is shit. Though I haven't needed it replaced since I've got it and Brayden is rough with it. Not complaining. I'm on my parents contract but we have unlimited texts, everyone *except* me gets internet ( :finger:) 200 minutes of talk with roll over and unlimited night and weekend talk.
https://www.userhelpbook.com/manuals/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Samsung-Strive-SGH-A687-User-Guide-Manual-owners-operating-instructions.jpg


----------



## Melibu90

lauram_92 said:


> alexis_ said:
> 
> 
> iPhone :D I highly reccomend it! I tend to drop my phones a lot and they usually break but Ive dropped this sooooo many times and it only has a few scratches, but not on the screen :) and I've had it for nearly 2 years and it still works perfectly! :)
> 
> Oh wow, really? You must have a special one, 50% of people I know with an iPhone have smashed the whole screen up - by accident of course.Click to expand...

I got my iphone 4 when they 1st came out and everyone was talking about signal problems but mines has always been alright :shrug: i have heard good and bad about both though most people i know with blackberrys hate them


----------



## Jemma0717

Samsung Epic and I LOVE IT!
 



Attached Files:







samsungepicgalaxysdhos.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have a blackberry torch - I love it!! 
£13 a month - 100 mins, 500 texts and 100MB internet, it does me usually use wifi within the house... x


----------



## annawrigley

iPhone 4 <3 I literally don't think I could live without it :lol: They're not THAT expensive. I think I pay £35/month for 250 mins (I never call people), unlimited texts and some amount of internet, 500mb maybe? Whatever it is I've only gone over ONCE and I literally use the internet on it all day every day... You can get cheaper contracts too I imagine



lauram_92 said:


> alexis_ said:
> 
> 
> iPhone :D I highly reccomend it! I tend to drop my phones a lot and they usually break but Ive dropped this sooooo many times and it only has a few scratches, but not on the screen :) and I've had it for nearly 2 years and it still works perfectly! :)
> 
> Oh wow, really? You must have a special one, 50% of people I know with an iPhone have smashed the whole screen up - by accident of course.Click to expand...

Lol yeah I've done it about 4 times. I've had an iPhone for 3 years though (well, many iPhones :haha:)


----------



## tasha41

I have a white iPhone 4 & I love it :mrgreen: My screen has a crack from when I dropped it while running to answer the door face down on my ceramic tile- but I've dropped it other times and not had any cracks or issues :) 


I don't find it to be very expensive either, I certainly don't pay any more for it than I did for my Blackberry I had before it and my Blackberry was only about $10 more per month than my LG Rumour before it :)


----------



## Hotbump

How much does everyone pay for their Iphone4 a month? in US dollars please


----------



## x__amour

Well, you'd have to go through Sprint, Verizon or AT&T and I think their plans start for at least $70. Not sure though.


----------



## Hotbump

Oh I dont want one but OH does so I was just wondering, I use to have verizon but I always went over my minutes one time my bill came out to $360 :blush:


----------



## tasha41

I don't know in USD but in Canadian $60 incl taxes unless I go over it. I don't get a lot of data on my plan but there's free WiFi at my work and I have wireless... same w/ my parents' house, etc. I don't have a lot of minutes, I think 250? But I barely phone anyone. I have unlimited texting but got rid of my voice mail because I hate checking it and don't really need it...


----------



## Hotbump

I just checked and that about $54 which is good thanks!


----------



## vinteenage

Edited: Through Verizon it'd be at least $130 for two phones, but that's not including texting.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow I want an Iphone so bad! :(

They've always seemed so expensive in the US though but it really varies by carrier I think.

Maybe I'll get myself a nice present when tax returns come around :haha:

:winkwink:


----------



## Bexxx

I'm really not a fan of iPhones :lol:
OH is obsessed with everything apple :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

I want an iPhone so bad, but it is like £30+ a month and I just don't want to spend that!

Looking at getting a HTC Desire S for about £21 a month and paying £60 initially for the phone!


----------



## annawrigley

Its worth it ;)


----------



## Melibu90

Agreed i dont have a laptop or anything i would be so lost with out my iphone and i would never get anything else now im converted :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Melibu90 said:


> Agreed i dont have a laptop or anything i would be so lost with out my iphone and *i would never get anything else now *im converted :haha:

Same :cloud9:


----------



## _laura

Agree, I use my phone 90% of the time when I need to look something up.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Verizon Wireless.. excellent service! 

I've got the pink venus

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/LG-Venus-Pink-1.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

iPhone 4 <3 due my upgrade in June so hoping iPhone 5 will be out by then! :D


----------



## tasha41

I also didn't think I wanted an iPhone. I actually only bought one because all the Blackberry phones that were out were boring- I had a Curve and wanted a new one but I didn't like the Torch and the Bold isn't even really that different from the Curve, lol. So I looked at the iPhone.. the white looked really nice, and I got it. MY MIND IS CHANGED, lol. I am constantly looking things up-- it just works so much better than my Blackberry ever did, the screen's big enough to read, etc. There are so many more apps available on the iPhone... you can use it as an iPod too..

It sucks though that EVERYONE here has Blackberry phones and uses BBM rather than texting. I remember when I had a Blackberry being annoyed that I had to text people back with iPhones :rofl: but after a couple months of adjustment I got used to texting again. I am now realizing how addicted I was to my Blackberry too LOL; I'm not constantly messaging on my iPhone.. but I find it a lot more 'useful'


----------



## AriannasMama

I hate that my service provider is like THE ONLY ONE without an iPhone, they were supposed to merge with AT&T meaning we'd have an iPhone, but that merger isn't happening anymore :(.

If we could get out of the ETF we'd switch over, but I doubt that will happen, its like $500 all together.


----------



## abbSTAR

Mellie1988 said:


> iPhone 4 <3 due my upgrade in June so hoping iPhone 5 will be out by then! :D

There iPhone '5' was the iPhone 4S BIG let down.. :dohh: I'm hoping for an iPhone 5 coming out .., some like epic out this world phone :haha: as my contract ends in (upgrades w.e)April, so wouldn't be to long to wait and Im Getting a new phone soon anyway, I just love apple stuff!


----------



## Melibu90

Mellie1988 said:


> iPhone 4 <3 due my upgrade in June so hoping iPhone 5 will be out by then! :D

This :thumbup: mines is july and i dont just want to get the 4s i hope theres another one out by then


----------



## MrsEngland

I have the blackberry bold 9900, its qwerty and touch screen for the most part i love it.

I have it on contract, 300 minutes, unlimited texts and internet and its £32 a month which i think is quite expensive but it was brand new out when i got it and the phone is worth like £500 so i guess it works out and i got cash back on it too. :thumbup:

https://www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/699/blackberry-bold-touch-9900.jpg


----------



## rockys-mumma

I've got the White iPhone 4, love it.

2000 mins, 5000mins 3to3 calls, 5000 texts and unlimited Internet £35 per month from 3!


----------



## MrsEngland

rockys-mumma said:


> I've got the White iPhone 4, love it.
> 
> 2000 mins, 5000mins 3to3 calls, 5000 texts and unlimited Internet £35 per month from 3!

Wow thats a good deal! 

I don't get signal on 3 at my house though :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I will sell my IPhone 4s if they 5 is sooo much better and I love my 4s:cloud9:


----------



## youngmummy94

I want a 4s so bad. My speakers and lock button is broken on my 3GS :cry:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yeah I was reluctant to go on 3 as I heard they have bad signal but the people in the shop were saying I had nothing to worry about because i live right next to London it's all highly covered or whatnot. I haven't had any problems so far FX!


----------



## lauram_92

I ordered a HTC Desire S! :yipee: I'm excited, I hope it's decent. I also went on T-Mobile and I have no idea if they have signal here :shrug: But I checked and on the site it said they did?!


----------



## AriannasMama

I want an iPhone period. Our TMobile sucks, they are the only carrier without an iPhone :(


----------



## 17thy

https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/78/199/L13948561.jpg

This is my phone ^ We pay $28 a month for 1500 talk minutes and texts, and 30mb of data.


----------



## Desi's_lost

It seems a lot like the UK plans are cheaper :( no fair!


----------



## lauram_92

Desi's_lost said:


> It seems a lot like the UK plans are cheaper :( no fair!

But each $1.5 is equivalent to £1 - or something like that.


----------



## cammy

I have a Nokia N8. love it, but its really slow becaue Ive taken so many photos....need to put them onto a disc or something so I get the speed back.


----------



## bumpy_j

a cheap samsung, no camera or internet or anything aha, OH has an iphone that I use though


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i have a blackberry torch and i pay £25 a month get unlimited calls to anyone on tmobile, 600 minutes, unlimited texts and internet and 25 texts worldwide and 25 mutlimdia messages oh and unlimited BBM :S x


----------

